# Macro slide rail



## andrewcollier (Oct 26, 2009)

I am wanting to buy a macro slide rail. The two brands I have heard of are Velbon and Manfroto.

The Velbon has been recommended on another site, works side to side and front to back but has no scale that would be an aid for focus stacking. The Manfroto version has a scale but only works one axis.

Has anyone found lack of a scale on the Velbon a hindrance in focus stacking?

Any coments appriciated.


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ails-comparison-different-market-options.html

That sums up my views on macro focusing rails. Also on the subject of scales, to be honest I don't use them when focus stacking and tend to do it mostly by eye and just taking lots of shots with small turns on the rail - if you've setup the camera on tripod then you should have time for this with the subject


----------

